# Jetta mk4 gears problem



## Elcabezon88 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a jetta 2000 1.8t automatic
When i turn it on and go reverse i notice 
That the gear or reverse its kinda hard and it makes
A sound like something lock also i notice when am about to hit 3rd gear the cars shakes abit well
The steering wheel does
I hope someone could help me
Thanks!


----------

